# Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana) ~~SOLD~~



## Melensdad

I'm putting my Snow Trac up for sale.

$9000 will take it away.  

Located about an hour drive southeast of Chicago in Northwest Indiana.

Sorry, I don't have a trailer so I can't cart it to you, you have to pick it up or arrange to get it transported.

It runs well, starts easily.  Front drive sprockets probably need to be replaced after a couple more seasons.  I literally did not use it this year.  Its sitting on the car lift and and has been there since I parked it there at the end of last season.  A few of the bogie tires are flat, I presume they simply need to be aired up, but I do have both spare tires and spare tubes that come with the Snow Trac as part of the sale.

Headlights died sometime over the past year, I presume the fuse blew?  Worked and then all of a sudden didn't.  It was the end of the season and I didn't bother to check.  The front facing auxillary lights (PIAA brand) work as do the side aux lights.  Strobe works.  Electric heater works.  Dual battery set up with marine quality battery switch installed to control batteries.  Plywood floor was sprayed inside with 2 part epoxy to water proof it and then covered with carpet.  The whole underside of the unit was also sprayed with 2 part epoxy to protect the floor and the steel subframe.  

This is same unit that was partially restored by the British TV Show "SALVAGE SQUAD" and featured in one of their episodes climbing a mountain in Scotland.  I imported it many years ago, finished the restoration, but then have used it for quite a few seasons so its in very good, but not perfect condition.  Always parked/stored in a climate controlled garage.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

to score some reps from the krusty owners I have to ask does a full tank of gas come with it.


----------



## Snowshadow

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Working on my wife to release the P.O.
Please standby...


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Snowshadow said:


> Working on my wife to release the P.O.
> Please standby...


Holding breath.  Patiently.






dds said:


> to score some reps from the krusty owners I have to ask does a full tank of gas come with it.


Well when I parked it I put Sta-Bil in the tank.  But I'd probably freshen it up a bit with some new gas.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

even the krusty  owners  post the year it was made.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



JimVT said:


> even the krusty  owners  post the year it was made.


It is younger than he is.....


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



muleman said:


> It is younger than he is.....


Yup, its a 1972, so yes, younger than me


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

gee Bob mine is 10 years older than yours. and has a full tank of gas how ever in my first filmed trip with the discovery channel it blew out the oil cooler and dumped all the oil out of it.  finely it made me walk home. you can bet they will show that footage, as the producer was on the sat phone trying to stir the pot with Vern. I have a new brazialian block to build going to anchorage on Friday so I will pick up a new crank muffler and oil cooler so I should have a new motor the first block I had still looks good the rod failure wasn't from lack of oil it was the same jurnal that lost the wrist pin so my guess is that the bering must have been hammered as the pin was going through the side of the sleeve. with the parts cache I picked up out of bethel I should have enough parts to build a second motor I even scored a set of new gene berg heads.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

did you put a 1600 engine in it ? The spare tires are the only parts your selling with it?


----------



## russ1111sled

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Question, is the ST4 capable or suitable for pulling a grooming drag?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



russ1111sled said:


> Question, is the ST4 capable or suitable for pulling a grooming drag?


 the question would be how big is it I have a home brew drag I pull behind mine it works well I have moved up to 8000 pounds behind mine in the right conditions but at that you are taxing it at about 110% of it's limits if your drag loaded tows about like 1500 pounds you should be ok


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



JimVT said:


> did you put a 1600 engine in it ? The spare tires are the only parts your selling with it?


I did not change the engine, it comes with the engine that was installed when I bought it.  Not sure which one it is.  I have some tires, rims, tubes.  I have one of the original gas heaters in a box that looks like it could be put back together but I never tried.  Probably a couple other odds and ends.




russ1111sled said:


> Question, is the ST4 capable or suitable for pulling a grooming drag?


I believe its rated at pulling about 1200 to 1500 pounds.  Honestly I've never tried.  DDS uses his and also answered.  I'm not sure it would be a good trail groomer but they were used in the Olympics to groom ski hills, but that is a different type of drag.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Bob If you look under the alternator bracket there is a serial number get me that number and I can tell you what size the motor should be be aware that if it is a 1600 by sn it could actualy be a larger displacement if some one changed out the jugs in the past. if the engine is the original 1500 ind. motor than horse power should be around 50hp. mine is now a 1776 motor but as a 1600 cc motor I had no problem towing around sleds up to 3500 pounds. the one problem with grooming with a snow trac with the full cab, is seeing the drag behind you as it will be in your blind spot so you can't see how much snow is building up in it.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Well the only way to check right now would be to take it down off the car lift, but under that lift I've got a tractor and some other stuff parked and I'm packing up to fly to Spain for a the next 10 days so its not likely that I'm going out there, moving stuff out of the garage, lowering the car lift and then looking for the engine size.  At least not for another 12 to 14 days.


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

1972 Dual port 1600 65HP...

I believe.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Melensdad said:


> Well the only way to check right now would be to take it down off the car lift, but under that lift I've got a tractor and some other stuff parked and I'm packing up to fly to Spain for a the next 10 days so its not likely that I'm going out there, moving stuff out of the garage, lowering the car lift and then looking for the engine size.  At least not for another 12 to 14 days.



Make sure you leave the garage unlockedand the security system off 
And the dogs well fed. And the claymoores unarmed.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

yup,he just posted he'll be out of town. That's like inviting  someone.
boggie what kind of deal can you make me on a new scout? I am looking for a recovery rig and will also be used for SAR. I liked the looks of that bully that was at the jamboree.
jim


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

You all forget, my sister-in-law lives in the guest apartment that I built over the top of the garage/workshop where the Snow Trac lives.  Oh, and she has a dog too.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

We will just show her some of the posts you made about her and she would help lower it down. That tractor ought to sit out in the weather once in a while to wash the dust off it.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

is she authorized to sell it?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



JimVT said:


> is she authorized to sell it?



I'll authorizer her to take your money if you show up.  But it will be up to you to figure out how to lower it down off the lift and get it fired up and moved out.


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Now that is sounding like a challenge. Im in. 

(this is intended as humor)

Send photo of sister in law. can she pump the gas pedal while I turn it over with a screw driver.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Melensdad said:


> You all forget, my sister-in-law lives in the guest apartment that I built over the top of the garage/workshop where the Snow Trac lives.  Oh, and she has a dog too.



I'm so sorry, we feel for you man, now we understand why you went on the trip.
If my sister in law lived above my garage I would be gone all the time.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

He will give you the sno trac if you take the SIL along when you leave.


----------



## night-owl

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Way To Cheap !!! You are crushing the value of the other 2,000 Snot-Trac's that are owend & loved !! Rare-Machine = WHY!!! Money will never replace 1 fun ride with something that is as rare as having the owenership of the BEST private Trac-Machines ever built !! Hot Cars that sold for $4000 now worth=$55,000 Sno-Trac=new in '78 = $20,000+ now $9,000 ? I belive in keeping the love alive but a giveaway will only make you go thru all the spamers & scamers on something you will never own again ! KEEP IT FOR THE KID,S  = just my op !


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



night-owl said:


> Way To Cheap !!! You are crushing the value of the other 2,000 Snot-Trac's that are owend & loved !! Rare-Machine = WHY!!! Money will never replace 1 fun ride with something that is as rare as having the owenership of the BEST private Trac-Machines ever built !! Hot Cars that sold for $4000 now worth=$55,000 Sno-Trac=new in '78 = $20,000+ now $9,000 ? I belive in keeping the love alive but a giveaway will only make you go thru all the spamers & scamers on something you will never own again ! KEEP IT FOR THE KID,S  = just my op !



Well to be honest my wife doesn't want me to sell it.  

I'm not sure if its because she knows I like, OR, if its because she likes it, OR,* if she is afraid of what I will buy next *


----------



## the old trucker

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I thought those Snow Tracs were supposed to be great machines & hard to come by ?? I thought by the second post it would be sold. Is the selling price too high or too low ? Will the seals have to be replaced where it's been sitting for a period of time.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I don't know snot about Snow Tracs, but my impression is that the price is very low as well. Certainly this is the wrong (worst?) time of year to be selling a snow cat and thus they bring less money. But still, $9K?

I think it was maybe four years ago I had a conversation with Bill Guthrie; he asked me if I'd seen the Snow Trac on ebay. IIRC it was nothing really special but sold for $13K. Bill thought that was quite high. 

I submit yours is in much better shape. It seems the economy is picking up somewhat. Why not keep it at least until the fall when you'd get more for it, and during the intervening period think whether you really want to sell it.

Night-owl mentioned muscle cars; just think how many guys sold their Z/28's and Mach One's only to regret that decision later...


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I gave 8 thousand for one  4 years ago that was featured in two magazines and had many nos parts on it and new track bearings and engine.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

That sure looks like a nice machine. I would think it would sell in no time. Someone will be real happy with it.


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Maybe you could trade it for a KT-7. If there realy is one.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

A link to your restore on this site would really show it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



dds said:


> to score some reps from the krusty owners I have to ask does a full tank of gas come with it.


 Bob I was checking my rep points and found a kristy owner gave me some for this comment. I've had quite a few inquires about where a snow trac might be purchased is it ok for me to pass on your e-mail


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Well I have a guy in the midwest who sounds pretty serious but I need to get him some updated photos.  Taking the day off on Friday and doing some stuff around the house, hope to be getting some current photos taken at that time.

Oh and my wife doesn't want me to sell it.

Feel free to share my email, but I'm not sure the status at this point.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

ok if they are serious enough I will pass it on and I was corrected the name of that other cat is kristi not krusty how ever my spell check highlights Kristi as the wrong spelling


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

1972 Aktiv ST4 "Snow Trac" - Forums Forums - Off Topic Forum FUN
this is from 05.


----------



## meanjean

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I recently saw one for sale in the VT - CL; was it for $25 K.??? Who cares about a tank of gas!!!


----------



## Micrometer

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Hi,
I am interested.
Send me an email with your phone number and the best time to call you so we can talk about the possible transaction.
Thanks,
Leonard


----------



## WinterRoad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Is this unit sold yet?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

No, not sold..  But my wife doesn't want me to sell it.


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Melensdad said:


> No, not sold.. But my wife doesn't want me to sell it.


 
Indeed, a pretty good reason. Most guys wives won't let them have one. Your a lucky guy there Bob.....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

The fear is if it's get sold he may want one of those 50 k piston bully's like Jim now has. on the plus side my wife didn't complain about me getting the Thiokol 2100 but that's because snow cats for me have always earned their keep. My wife is a morman she won't allow me a second wife, but she did let me get a second younger snow cat which is better any way


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I like to have one for recovery if something goes sour. That's speaking of cat not wifes. She told me I could buy a newer one if  I sold one. That is why the bombi is going.
jim


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Lyndon can drive the ST while your running the bully....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I just bought her a new car. we where talking about our prudent reserve the other day and she said it looked like we where in pretty good shape as long as I didn't do any thing stupid like buying another Sno-Cat


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Short bus said:


> I just bought her a new car. we where talking about our prudent reserve the other day and she said it looked like we where in pretty good shape as long as I didn't do any thing stupid like buying another Sno-Cat


 well you could tell her you want a Thiokol or a Kristi the names should get it by her long enough to get it bought but the tracks may give it away.


----------



## WinterRoad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

If anyone happens to see or come across a fair to decent ST-4, I would really appreciate a heads-up.  I am located in central Manitoba, Canada... but am willing to drive/ship for the right machine.  I am willing to spend between 8-12, but again, condition speaks volumes.  For the right machine I would stretch my budget.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## WinterRoad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Forgot to add, needs to be a running/operating machine.  Wife says no more project machines in the yard!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



WinterRoad said:


> If anyone happens to see or come across a fair to decent ST-4, I would really appreciate a heads-up. I am located in central Manitoba, Canada... but am willing to drive/ship for the right machine. I am willing to spend between 8-12, but again, condition speaks volumes. For the right machine I would stretch my budget. Thanks everyone!


 I don't have a running st-4 for sale but there is a Minnesota out doors ready to run bombi in my back yard for sale.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Is ice queen rigs  two band?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



JimVT said:


> Is ice queen rigs  two band?



I think both of her rigs are big wheel 3 band.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

*My Snow Trac is officially back up for sale.  **

I'm trying to contact the past people who were interested, in order of when they contacted me, but I don't know how many are seriously interested.*

HERE IS A CURRENT UPDATE:

Mine is a 1972 "big wheel" Snow Trac ST4, it was partially restored by a British TV show and featured on the show SALVAGE SQUAD.  I bought it and imported it to the US and finished the restoration several years ago. Its been used and now is showing some normal wear.  The machine has a dual battery set up for added safety, my battery tender fried both of the batteries during summer storage so I just installed one brand new battery and the Snow Trac started up easily.  The second battery is still dead.  The tracks are in good shape, the body is in good shape, the undercarriage is in good shape and was epoxy coated shortly after I imported it.  The floor was also epoxy coated and then indoor/outdoor carpet was laid over the epoxy.

Some of the small boggie tires are flat, I have not refilled them because I injured my shoulder badly and am under doctors orders to rest, rest and more rest my arm.  I do have extra inner  tubes if they are flat, as well as extra tires (but the tires on the machine are fine).  It also comes with an extra "variator" belt but the current belt is in good condition.  The headlights are not working now, probably just a blown fuse, but the Aux lights do work perfectly.  The electric heater works.  I don't want to misrepresent the condition, feel free to ask any questions.  

It is again for sale, $9000 US, as is where is.  I'll help you load it, etc.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Bob,

I'm sorry you've decided to sell, and doubly sorry about the shoulder injury.

I had surgery in July to repair two torn rotator cuff tendons and a torn biceps tendon as well. Months of physical therapy later I'm still working on improving range of motion and strength. It's much better, but I'm not 100%.

My advice would be to religiously follow your doctor's orders. I wasn't supposed to lift more than five lbs for three months post-op. It was hard not to lift even a gallon of milk for example, but I really tried to be a good patient.

Hang in there; it will get better!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Bob,
> 
> I'm sorry you've decided to sell, and doubly sorry about the shoulder injury.
> 
> I had surgery in July to repair two torn rotator cuff tendons and a torn biceps tendon as well. Months of physical therapy later I'm still working on improving range of motion and strength. It's much better, but I'm not 100%.
> 
> My advice would be to religiously follow your doctor's orders. I wasn't supposed to lift more than five lbs for three months post-op. It was hard not to lift even a gallon of milk for example, but I really tried to be a good patient.
> 
> Hang in there; it will get better!


As for the Snow Trac, I'm looking for my next project so I need to make some room and my wife won't let me sell off the '67 Jeepster Deluxe Convertible.  Not sure what I will buy, but it might be an older Tucker???

As for the shoulder, its a real pain that this injury happened during fencing season.  Its a combination of arthritis and injury so its a double whammy.  Its hard to be a coach and not be able to swing a blade at the practice.  Its slowly getting better, I have better days and worse days.


----------



## mbsieg

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

you're not looking for a 1950 443a narrow body sedan for partial trade are you?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Just give him a Kristi for full payment he will be happy it won't ever run out of gas.


----------



## TeleSteeze

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Melensdad:

I'd like to buy the SnowTrac you've posted -- I've got a great home for it here in Colorado.

If you could contact me, we can get the deal done.

thanks
J


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



TeleSteeze said:


> Melensdad:
> 
> I'd like to buy the SnowTrac you've posted -- I've got a great home for it here in Colorado.
> 
> If you could contact me, we can get the deal done.
> 
> thanks
> J



Bob I see a krusty in your future


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Not a new record for a snow trac to sell here in less than a day, pretty close I would say.... Popular dependable economical snow machines they are!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



TeleSteeze said:


> Melensdad:
> 
> I'd like to buy the SnowTrac you've posted -- I've got a great home for it here in Colorado.
> 
> If you could contact me, we can get the deal done.
> 
> thanks
> J



I sent you an email in reply but should warn you that I've got another guy who is seriously interested as well.  I won't do a 'bidding war' or play one buyer off the other, just being honest that there is someone else who has been in lengthly contact with me over the past day.


----------



## pimkev

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Bob- Still have the ST4 for sale? My email is pimkev@gmail.com

Kevin in Sierras


----------



## Reddog

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Bob-Also trying to contact you. Even if the cat is sold, I'd like to pick your brain on another ST I found. Whatever you are up to, I hope you are having fun...
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



pimkev said:


> Bob- Still have the ST4 for sale? My email is pimkev gmail.com
> 
> Kevin in Sierras


The buyer is supposed to be coming to pick it up later this week.  





Reddog said:


> Bob-Also trying to contact you. Even if the cat is sold, I'd like to pick your brain on another ST I found. Whatever you are up to, I hope you are having fun...
> Doug in Gunnison



Just got back from a trip to North Carolina, between driving too much and with my schedule as a volunteer high school fencing coach, I'm not on the ForumsForums too much in the late fall/early winter.


----------



## Reddog

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Thanks for the update and congrats on the sale. Best Wishes, Doug


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Hey Bob Allen is waiting for you to buy his krusty now


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Snowtrac Nome said:


> Hey Bob Allen is waiting for you to buy his krusty now



A KT4 would be sort of fun.  

A Swamp Spryte could be very very interesting.  

Then again, something like an antique Cletrac crawler tractor might be fun too.


----------



## pimkev

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Hey bob- if that buyer is a no-show please let me know- I can get your ST4 shipped to CA for about $1K so distance is not a deal breaker.

Murph


----------



## SnowSnake

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Still got his Snow Trac?


----------



## SnowSnake

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Is this still for sale?


----------



## SnowSnake

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

I would also be interested and in Colorado... Less than half as far.. That cat would live well here in the Rockies...

Snowsnake...


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

It's at a new home in Canada....


----------



## Jbarne

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*

Is your ST4 still for sale?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac ST4 for sale (Indiana)*



Jbarne said:


> Is your ST4 still for sale?



Nope, it is now living a life in Canada with its new owner.


----------

